# تصميم داخلى لمقهى بس حاجة عاليه اوى شوف و قولى رأيك



## vrayman (12 أغسطس 2007)

دى احد تصاميمى فى الماكس:78:و الفراى لأحد المقاهى بالتراس الخارجى
وياريت اعرف رأيكم:63:


----------



## vrayman (12 أغسطس 2007)

انا مستنى ردكم


----------



## حازم العطيفى (12 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله .. ممتاز فى استخدام الفى راى وتظبيط الاضاءه 
بس ممكن المنظور محتاج الوان اقوى عشان يظهر اكتر ....


----------



## vrayman (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررر يا اخ حازم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (12 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك فعلا جميله ومع التدريب اكيد هيكون احسن واحسن والالوان فعلا محتاجه شوية تضاد علشان تظهر افضل مع اني بحب الالوان الغامقة اكتر 
لكن جميله


----------



## alaa_1986 (12 أغسطس 2007)

mashallah amazing 
it looks so real mashallah


----------



## vrayman (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## vrayman (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررر ردكم و مستنى المزيد


----------



## arch-2008 (12 أغسطس 2007)

vray man حلو شغلك وان كانت اللقطة لو ابعد هتكون احلى علشان ماتبقاش قريب كتير من الطاولات بس حلو 
اخ حازم هادا شغلك ماشاء اللة حلو كتير زي الكتب الكوري
وحابة اسال فين ممكن الواحد ياخد كورس ماكس في مصر يطلع منة شطور وبيطلع شغل على طول 
شكرا كتير


----------



## حازم العطيفى (13 أغسطس 2007)

لا لا هو مش شغلى هى دى مناظير من على احد المواقع الصينيه من على الانترنت ... 
بس انا عارضها عشان ابين كيفيه اختيار الالوان والاضاءه .. لمجرد الافاده ... 
وشكرا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (13 أغسطس 2007)

وحابة اسال فين ممكن الواحد ياخد كورس ماكس في مصر يطلع منة شطور وبيطلع شغل على طول 
شكرا كتير

هى كورسات الماكس ..يعتبر مركز yat هو افضل المراكز اللى فى مصر اللى بتدرسه على ما اعتقد ... وفى كمان كورسات ماكس حلوه فى جامعه القاهره ...


----------



## vrayman (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورر والله يا اخ حازم


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## arch-2008 (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا مهندس حازم ....بس في يات مابيدوا الفراي


----------



## vrayman (14 أغسطس 2007)

مستنى ردكم


----------



## vrayman (15 أغسطس 2007)

شباااااااااااااااااااااب انتو فين مستنى ردكم


----------



## vrayman (16 أغسطس 2007)

محدش عايز يدينى رأيه ليه 
انا فى انتظار miss decor


----------



## vrayman (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zoromba (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم


----------



## rafter (22 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## zoromba (24 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## الملكي (24 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (24 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله حلو


----------



## زينة عبد الله (25 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## خالد ابراهيم احمد (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررر
تصاميم رائعه


----------



## نور الدين القاضى (26 أغسطس 2007)

_*ده فندق مش مقهى 

لا بجد جاااااااااااااامد*_


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (26 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم فراغ داخلي ممتاز


----------



## vrayman (26 أغسطس 2007)

thanks for all


----------



## حسنيه (26 أغسطس 2007)

انا نفسى انزل برنامج الماكس مش عارفه ياريت تقولى ازاى ربنا يخليك
وبعدين انا بعرف فيه مبتدئه ازاى اتعلم زياده واقوى نفسى فيه


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

هو ممكن تكلمينى على اليميل هيكون الحوار اسرع عشان اشرحلك ازاى تنتزلى البرنامج 

وانا هدورلك لو لاقيت هقولك ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

zoromba @ ho t mail . c o m


----------



## حسنيه (27 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت انت تدينى ميلك التانى لان الهوت مش شغال او تقولى اعمل ايه بعد ما اوصل لى free down load
بتظهر شاشه سوده ومش بعرف اكمل تنزيل 
وبجد متشكره لاهتمامك وربنا يكرمك انت بجد فنان


----------



## wesaaaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاز بجد ........
بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## حسنيه (28 أغسطس 2007)

بشمهندس محمد بجد شغلك يجنن وانا فعلا خدتك قدوه ليه فى الماكس ونفسى تنزل شغل اكتر علشان اتعلم منك 
ربنا يزيد من امثالك الذين يفعلون الخير دون انتظار المقابل ربنا يباركلك فى علمك


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 أغسطس 2007)

جميل ...مش بطال ....بس فيه اشد من كده


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

يا ريت البيه لوكوربوزية يبطل خفة دم ويعرفنا ويرينا شغلوا بلاش يبقى بتاع كلام وبس


----------



## شادي11 (29 أغسطس 2007)

التصاميم رائعة بس ياريت تعتمد على تدرج الألوان عند المداخل والرسيبشن


----------



## الصبا (30 أغسطس 2007)

interior جامد جداااااااااااا وذوق اوى ما شاء الله
مشكور جدا


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (30 أغسطس 2007)

مش جامد اوي ....فيه حاجات اشد من كده بكتيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## vrayman (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اهو اتفرجوا على رد البيه لوكوربوزيه


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

vrayman بجد انت انسان واثق من نفسك
وشغلك معروف وجامد مافي داعي للكلام دة
وانا اشهد لك والكل في المنتدى بس لازم نعرف الحقيقة؟



_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

يا بنى الله يباركلك فى شغلك وسيبك من كلام الناس التعبانة ديه



(لوكوربوزيو _________كمرمبة يعنى )






















ده الاسم الجديد اللى انا سميتهولوا ( لوكوربوزية _ كرمبة )


----------



## د.محمود نواف (3 سبتمبر 2007)

انا مع الزميل حازم المنظور محتاج الى الوان قوية لكي يعكس جمالية المكان


----------



## ماهر02 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## مهم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مناظير ررررروعة جدا وشكرا


----------



## فافيتو (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا*

فعلا شيء جميل انتم مشكورين:56: :56: :56:


----------



## فافيتو (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شيء جميل الله يكون معكم:56: :56: :56:


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

تصاميم بتجيب الراحةغصب يسلمو ايديك وشكرا


----------



## حاتم مطر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شيء جميل
ويسلموا


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا مهندس حازم


----------



## zaher1111 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الرسم حلو بس ممكن المنظور الخارجي لم يدرس وظيفيا لقرب الطاولات وتزاحم الكراسي وصعوبة مرور مرتادي المقهى


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## رسام ماكس (2 يوليو 2008)

الخامات هايله بس الاضاءات واعدادات الرندر عاوزه شوية شغل علشان النويز عاليه اوي في المشهد


----------



## kho (3 يوليو 2008)

اللخ اكبر ياجماعه انا عايز منكم تصميم قاعة افراح على الطريقه العربى الاسلامى
:73:


----------



## vrayman (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ردكم يا جماعه ويا ريت المزيد


----------



## الوسام الماسى (5 يوليو 2008)

vrayman ما شاء الله فى غاية الروعة بس فى اللقطة الثانية الاضأة ضعيفة 
مجهود رائع 
الى الامام


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مششششششششششششكور


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## المصمم الراقي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة هذه الصور


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abunawar (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل بس*

نرجو منك في عرض المطعام الراقية :83:


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ أيمن الصورة الثانية جميلة لكن الأولى علينا أن نعرف أين أو ماهي معطيات التصميم والمكان


----------



## عقاري متمكن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## vrayman (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ردكم يا جماعه


----------



## أسد الغابة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم الايدي ،والله يوفقك ، عمل جميل


----------



## عروس البحر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

لا بجد فعلا شغل كويس جدا وربنا معاك


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك فعلا


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*شاء الله عليك فعلا جميله ومع التدريب اكيد هيكون احسن واحسن والالوان فعلا محتاجه شوية تضاد علشان تظهر افضل مع اني بحب الالوان الغامقة اكتر 
لكن جميله*


----------

